# results of 2 OLRs 60 mile training today?



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.wincompanion.com/


just don't know if weather or terrains were factors that made the differences between these 2 trainings today. winnerscup has only 64% of 297 birds same day returns today whereas the ca classic has 96% of 615 birds. 


http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportC.php?skin=winner&rid=MQ==














http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=NDg=&skin=calcla











kalapati
San Diego


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I see two names I know on that race sheet . Smith Family and Nanez Family. I flew birds for Rick Nanez this year and one was a first place winner for me at 299 miles by 15 minutes. This will be fun to watch, keep us posted.

The tougher the condition and the race corse will always come into play. Not all the birds come into form at the same time too , all the birds will try to but can't keep up with the leaders .


----------



## palomero55 (Apr 13, 2004)

Two different worlds, Arnel Vega won big at the cup last year!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I would say that the release times may have something to do with it.
Kurps


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there a reason your post shows the last birds home for one training toss, and the first birds home for the other training toss?

P.S. I'm rooting for "Red Ass Ranch". Just because I think embarrassed mules are cute.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have 2 birds in the California Classic as it came highly recommended to me. Also, I have been keeping stats on most of the one loft races this season to see the difference in survival rates.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

conditionfreak said:


> Is there a reason your post shows the last birds home for one training toss, and the first birds home for the other training toss?



i felt like it was just interesting to compare and post these 2 training race results and when i took snapshots of the results i only paid attention to their numbers of same day returns that's why i circled them in red. since these were just training races i believe they don't mean anything yet as far as the entrants birds quality. was this posting offended someone 


kalapati
San Diego


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It didn't offend me. I think it just goes to show that John Timmerman is an excellent handler, IMO!!!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

bbcdon said:


> It didn't offend me. I think it just goes to show that John Timmerman is an excellent handler, IMO!!!



you maybe right. they did a 100 mile training today. in less than 30 minutes 92% of the birds clocked and in less 4 hours 99% of the birds were in...nice result. just goes to show almost all the birds in this training race are healthy.

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportC.php?rid=<NDg=&skin=calcla













here's CBS' Mercedes Classic 45-mile training yesterday. out of 792 birds listed below only 69% clocked on the same day...don't know what happened here

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/messages/listMess.php?skin=cbsmercedes


http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportC.php?skin=cbsmercedes&rid=MQ==














kalapati
San Diego


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are the results of two different trainers at the Kansas Prairie Classic: the first is on 9/19/2012, and the second trainer is on 10/22/2012. 308 birds clocked on the trainer on 9/19, and 117 birds clocked on 10/22. Unfortunately, they have not held their 1st race yet!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Another trainer for the California Classic! 100 mile toss.


http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=NDg=&skin=calcla


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

*Kansas Prairie Classic Trainer*

Here are the results of the 125 mile trainer!!! Man is it a mess!!!
David Clausing's bird which shows it is 45th, is actually 6th!

http://www.kansasprairieclassic.com/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=NDg=&skin=kansaspc


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How do you get the correct results? I noticed that a friends bird is listed as 6th, is that not correct?



bbcdon said:


> Here are the results of the 125 mile trainer!!! Man is it a mess!!!
> David Clausing's bird which shows it is 45th, is actually 6th!
> 
> http://www.kansasprairieclassic.com/clockings/raceReport.php?rid=NDg=&skin=kansaspc


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It started off with a bird which came in early this morning from a previous toss, & then they corrected it last nite, then this morning everything went to hell. I called David Clausing to congratulate him this morning & he told me the whole story. I am sure that Larry Hedge who runs the race received alot of angry phone calls today. I have no doubt with his heavy losses this year, that it will affect the number of entries next year.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Guess this sort of explains it 
"Well today everything that could go wrong -DID. 1ST the computer crashed just as I got home and 37 birds hit the loft. Results could not be uploaded due to the computer problem, which we had fixed to the tune of $90 per hour.Next the times were wrong on the result sheet because of the Win-companion program. You can add 3 hours to the posted times of each birds time. The speeds are correct and figured as needed.We will be e-mailing and calling everyone about getting your birds activated and set up for the 1st race today and tomorrow. Also the 1st bird clocked was not in the 125 mile toss, it came home from 2 days ago. Thanks-Larry"

He's sure had a tough time with lot's of losses. Just another example of why not to host a one loft race.




bbcdon said:


> It started off with a bird which came in early this morning from a previous toss, & then they corrected it last nite, then this morning everything went to hell. I called David Clausing to congratulate him this morning & he told me the whole story. I am sure that Larry Hedge who runs the race received alot of angry phone calls today. I have no doubt with his heavy losses this year, that it will affect the number of entries next year.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Hosting a one loft looks to me to be a 24/7 lifestyle, not a job!!! A huge task!!!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Racing pigeons in general seems to get that way! You just get done with racing or breeding etc. and it's suddenly time to get on to the next. Hope you raise some great babies for 2013.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, and the best of luck to you also!!!


----------

